# Can a TVR be used as a (sort of) everyday car?



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

i know i'm being hopeful but i love the Cerb and am looking at the impossible dream of owning one for a year or so...as a main vehicle.

anybody think this is possible or am i being deluded? again.. :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I suppose it depends how deep your pockets are and if you have another car?


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

pcokets made deeper by the starting price of TVR's looking at around the Â£13k mark really.

initial idea was to buy a Griffith for the summer then sell it on. but the dream has always been the Cerbera. i just love them to bits. my boyhood car if you know what i mean. many a sticky page... 

it would have to be a primary car and i would sell the TT at the price i got it for hopefully.

i think it is even too far-fetched for me really. think i will plump for the trusty TT V6 but any advice or, more likely, warnings would be appreciated :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

From what we read, unless you stick with a very late car, you will have troubles keeping the temp down in traffic, doors openeing on bumpy roads and a general kit car build quality. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A 'Good' Cerbera will cost you Â£20K+ for a 2000 car, but even then expect the usual problems. Early ones have HUGE issues and are more trouble than they are worth. From 2000> they are better, but still have faults etc, so be prepeared for breakdowns, electrical problems etc

- Tyres are about Â£200 a corner
- MPG is about 20mpg on a run, 10-15 round town
- Warranty will be Â£1250 for a year
- And heres the big one, servicing..... Cerbs have to be serviced as per other 'modern' TVRs do, which is at 6k mile intervals. Service schedules are 6k miles(6k), 12k miles(12k), 18K miles(6k), 24 miles(12k) ,30Kmiles(6k) etc etc. A (6k) service will cost you Â£800 excluding parts and a (12k) service will cost you Â£1200 exluding parts. Also at the (12k) interval you will have to have a tappet adjustment which is Â£500.

TVR's from about 03 onwards are much improved and 05 onwards they are incredibly different as they now carry a 3yr warranty (my T350 does), but a Cerb will be an early car, so be prepared for problems!

If you are able to live with problems and the bills outlined above, then go for it. You HAVE to go into TVR ownership with your eyes wide open and pockets ready to be reached into regualarly, but the engine note and special feeling when driving, more than makes up for it!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A friend owns a Cerbera. But always seems to be driving around in their PT cruiser courtesy car.....Lovely car when its actually working though.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> A 'Good' Cerbera will cost you Â£20K+ for a 2000 car, but even then expect the usual problems. Early ones have HUGE issues and are more trouble than they are worth. From 2000> they are better, but still have faults etc, so be prepeared for breakdowns, electrical problems etc
> 
> - Tyres are about Â£200 a corner
> - MPG is about 20mpg on a run, 10-15 round town
> ...


thanks for the info. i always expected TVR purchasing to be a bit of a minefield. as far as servicing goes, i dont think i will encounter that much expenditure as i barely do 6k (if that) in a year and TVR wonership would be short term.

i think i will go for plan A and try and pinch a cheapish Griffith off someone, roll it around for a couple of months and pray that nothing untoward happens.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

id go with the Griffin too... the Cerb doesn't do it for me strangely.

The Tuscan --- now that is a different story.... I 'kin love Tuscans..and i would have one in a minute but i dont dare run the risk of TVR ownership as an everyday car.. i need to know its gonna start in the morning...

thats why i went for a TT because its fast -it handles well and i know it will start first time everytime....

Now the Audi R9 - thats gonna be my next bad boy and if they come in 2008 as expected ill be about ready to come to terms with parting from my TT.... at the moment i cant imagine driving anything else... without spending alot.... and i mean ...ALOT more money.

8)


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

tuscan doesn't really do it for me, not that i would kick it out of bed.

i like the Britishness of the older models from the real age ot TVR's - the 90's.

I'm glad sales are up and the cars are built better but i feel they have a lot a bit of what made them special.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

So do you plan to 'wish' you'd owned one your whole life? You only live once - go out and do what you really want. If you buy carefully you should be fine. Early Griffiths are good, Cerberas are awesome.

An early Cerb isn't that scarey. Firstly get one with the 4.2 or 4.5 V8 (don't worry which, they're both stupidly fast). This engine is tough as nails - 50-100 without major work. Its the same as they run in the Tuscan race cars - they don't rebuild those all season and you don't see them failing. Its a great engine and sounds awesome. I wish they'd put that engine in the T350 to be honest.

Like Kev says, I'd suggest paying nearer 20k for a really decent one. Get a respected independent to check the car over (i.e. not a main dealer). Personally I'd get a pre-loved private one from somewhere like PH classifieds - not one from any old dealer.

Things I know about which need checking:

- Check the clutch has been replaced for a later one (probably will have been).
- Check the chassis outriggers and wishbones for rust (not terminal but a pain)
- Check the shocks for leakage, the discs for warping and all suspension bushes/mountings (an indie will spot any probs within minutes).
- Check you've got spare underwear for the test drive. The acceleration above 100mph is rather good!

There are plenty of Cerb owners happy to give you help on Pistonheads.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> An early Cerb isn't that scarey. Firstly get one with the 4.2 or 4.5 V8 (don't worry which, they're both stupidly fast). This engine is tough as nails - 50-100 without major work.


I take it that's the old Rover V8 ?. An older TVR appeals as a weekend /project car when i get a place with a garage as i can work on it myself.

James


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

No its TVRs own engine. Flat plane crank, 8V heads, mental sound effects, rather fast. This is the one Clarkson loved in the early Cerberas.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Funnily enough I saw one this weekend in good old High Wycombe and it sounded awesome.

We went throguh a similar conundrum before getting the TT and rejected it for the same reasons. Even the guy selling it said it wouldn't be good as an everyday car.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> No its TVRs own engine. Flat plane crank, 8V heads, mental sound effects, rather fast. This is the one Clarkson loved in the early Cerberas.


 :? - looks like a Griffith then


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> > No its TVRs own engine. Flat plane crank, 8V heads, mental sound effects, rather fast. This is the one Clarkson loved in the early Cerberas.
> 
> 
> :? - looks like a Griffith then


looking that way although that would be a superb experience through the summer months. only problem is that i had this idea now and every bloody day until the summer perios is going to go stupidly slowly!!

other thing is i bet Griffith prices go up round the summer period and slump after it making thewhole buy sell at the same price more difficult.

i think the cerb will have to wait a couple of years although that isnt a problem due to some good 2000 models.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

You need to test drive one of each model. You'll either love them or hate them. No probs if you hate them, we are human and like different things.

Oh, also close your eyes to the looks for a moment and take a Tamora for a test drive. You'll be shocked how well it goes and handles while being a real pussy to drive (same as a T350, only the early ones are under 20k now - cheaper hence why I mention them and not the T350).

As for TVR engines. Well you can buy a bumper to bumper warranty now which covers everything, including clutches and bits of engine falling out. About the same price as a BMW M5 or 911 Turbo warranty at Â£1,500 p.a.

I think the Tamora/T350 are much easier as daily drives than the Cerbera (clutch & gearchange are heavier in the Cerb).


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

And there's a VERY nice T350 up for sale on pistonheads at the moment in the 20ish k bracket.....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/67230.htm

not to mention the numerous Tuscans

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/60653.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/57630.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/53512.htm

Dave 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That T350 does look nice...what's the cost of one new...simply need a feel if that's a good price?

Dave


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Â£38ish k I think m8?

Dave 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That T350 does look nice...what's the cost of one new...simply need a feel if that's a good price?
> 
> Dave


Â£39K for the Coupe, Â£40K for the Targa, but by the time you have specced it up with air con, 18" wheels etc, you are looking at the best part of Â£45K.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So it's a bargain at Â£25k then!!! :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks...that's a fair loss in around 2 years! So, for those in the "know" is that advertised T350 a well specced car?

I appreciate the options aren't usually reflected in the used value - would you suggest the asking price is good, or otherwise?

Feeling a little twinge of temptation :wink:

Dave


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Most people with pre-Smolensky era T350s will have paid around 40k new. The early cars were 36-38k (motorshow orders etc.).

TVRs suffer from the same problem as Nobles and other less 'popular' sports cars - that is, people don't buy them in the winter. Heck, not many people would be brave enough to learn the ropes of a 400hp sports car with no traction control on a cold/wet/icey road. Sales tend to pick up a spring arrives. Hence, when people 'have' to sell they drop their pants on the price (and still get no more biters - crazy really when a few months later they'd sell with no trouble). Good time to buy though 

BTW - Don't buy any Cerbera or newer model TVR without aircon - this adds to the value of early Tamoras and T350s where dealers persuaded punters it wasn't needed. (A bit like early Griffiths and Chimaeras with/without PAS.). I'm sure it will be the same if and when TVR add traction control as an option.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

TVR_Man said:


> Most people with pre-Smolensky era T350s will have paid around 40k new. The early cars were 36-38k (motorshow orders etc.).
> 
> TVRs suffer from the same problem as Nobles and other less 'popular' sports cars - that is, people don't buy them in the winter. Heck, not many people would be brave enough to learn the ropes of a 400hp sports car with no traction control on a cold/wet/icey road. Sales tend to pick up a spring arrives. Hence, when people 'have' to sell they drop their pants on the price (and still get no more biters - crazy really when a few months later they'd sell with no trouble). Good time to buy though
> 
> BTW - Don't buy any Cerbera or newer model TVR without aircon - this adds to the value of early Tamoras and T350s where dealers persuaded punters it wasn't needed. (A bit like early Griffiths and Chimaeras with/without PAS.). I'm sure it will be the same if and when TVR add traction control as an option.


you have PM :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One can convince oneself that _any_ car is a feasible day to day running prospect - if one has deep enough pockets for servicing and running repairs; a great relationship with the dealer/manufacturer Customer Services; and also if one can budget to spend a certain amount of ones time (maybe a lot in the case of an elderly TVR) at the behest of roadside receovery services. It's not just about a reliable engine...

Of course it depends on how you classify your day to day drive: running around town/country in light traffic in off peak times; stop/go heavy commuting in all weathers; mile-munching up an ddown the motorways.

Possibly there is a reason that most TVR owners run or at least have access to second cars...

There is also a reason that 911 variants are so popular for day to day runners, particulary on mornings like this morn when it is cold, icy, and generally awful for driving.

Don't get me wrong, TVRs are great specialist cars - I like the 350 a lot.

You might as well look at an old Ferrari at same time. Cheap to run and reliable. :wink:

Caveat emptor.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Holy cow, this is making maserati ownership look positivly cheap and easy !


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

David_A said:


> Holy cow, this is making maserati ownership look positivly cheap and easy !


I suppose all things are relative m8 :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------

